# Para Ord slim hawg and SA EMP 40



## Helios (Oct 29, 2008)

:help: Anybody have any experience or opinions with these two compact 1911s? Yes, I know they are two different cal.


----------



## shooter54 (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a Para Slim Hawg. I had a couple small problems with it I fixed my self, although I could have shot 200 Rnds and the problems would have went probably away by them selves. Any way mine gobbles anything 230 gr. Ball, HPs. Be sure to use a good two hand hold and it will run . Shoot 200-500 rnds before you plan to carry. Must be 100%. By the way I do carry in a IWB holster all day if needed, forget it's there -but I have to also wear suspenders as I have no butt to hold up my pants AND the weight of the gun. I also think 45 ammo is cheaper than 40 Cal, and you can find it more readily. Whatever you choose be sure to handle and dry fire as often as possible. I think I would like either brand- in 45 Cal.or 9MM. I hope this helps. I'd be happy to go over the things i fixed if you want to know details.


----------

